# Digestive Enzymes for burping?!?



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone! I'm a newbie!

Just wanted to see what your thoughts were on this subject. 

I had my girl tested for the pancreas issues and all came back fine, but she burps all the time!! So, I decided to start adding the Prozyme Plus back into her diet to see if that would help that problem and it has. But, I just want to make sure it's okay that I do that. What do y'all think? Yes, I'm from the south


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

IMHO you should never add Prozyme unless there is a pancreas issue. Those are digestive enzymes which doesn't sound like your dog needs. 

Check out this forum in the health section about Probioitics.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=530141


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

What do you feed your dog and how many meals per day? How old is your dog? Sounds like there is something upsetting your dogs digestive system which could be anything from eating too fast, too much at one time, to the food itself. Also sometimes as a dog ages it starts having digestive issues just like a person may. 

What did your vet say on the matter?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

She eats 2 meals per day and will be turning 2 at the end of this month. She is eating Solid Gold WolfKing and I'm in the process of putting her back on Natural Balance, so I'm still mixing the 2. This is something that she has always done so it's not the transition of the new food. She doesn't inhale her food, she takes her time. Which is crazy to me b/c my Golden inhales his. 

I've gotten 2 different answers from 2 different Vets, at the same clinic. One said not to add it b/c her pancreas is fine and the other said it's okay to still add it b/c all I'm doing is increasing the digestability of her food.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Probioitics IMHO are a much better choice. If you don't see improvement then you could try the Prozyme. Probioitics promote good stomach bacteria, which can help the digestion of food. It takes a while for the Probioitics to take to work to build up the good bacteria.


----------

